
At McDonald’s, the Happiest Meal Is Hot Profits - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/11/business/11burger.html?_r=1&hp=&pagewanted=all
======
aneesh
Not sure if this is still the case, but McDonalds made more money off real
estate than from selling food. Apparently McDonalds franchises don't own the
restaurant property they sit on. McDonalds rents it to them -- and that
accounts for a significant fraction of McDonalds revenue.

Link:
[http://www.thegreatloan.com/What_20_the_20_Big_20_Players_20...](http://www.thegreatloan.com/What_20_the_20_Big_20_Players_20_Do.html)

~~~
snprbob86
I can't seem to locate a source now, but a few years ago I recall reading that
McDonald's was either the #1 or #2 land owner in the world. The other? The
Catholic Church.

~~~
baddox
PRIVATE land owner I would believe.

------
jbarciauskas
Cheap food - the perfect counter-cyclical business model. For more of these, I
recommend Marginal Revolution's "Countercyclical Asset" series
([http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&domains=www.marginalr...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&domains=www.marginalrevolution.com&sitesearch=www.marginalrevolution.com&q=countercyclical+asset&btnG=Search&sitesearch=www.marginalrevolution.com))

Also along the same lines, a link within that series is from September 28th,
which states, "The Standard & Poor’s 500 Index fell 8.4 percent, the most
since Oct. 26, 1987, as only Campbell Soup Co. gained."

------
petercooper
Like or hate the food, McDonald's is a great company with a great brand. A few
years ago I read "McDonald's - Behind The Arches" by John Love and realized
how _agile_ they are. Ideas for new products are bubbling up from everywhere,
and McDonald's seems focused on honing their product and throwing out old
habits when they no longer work.

------
mikeyur
I want a Big Mac now.

